# My thicknesser bed is rusty



## busy builder (15 Sep 2008)

I've cleaned the rust off my thicknessers bed but as I won't be using it every day (or month !) how do I stop the rust returning ? I can't oil it..or can I ?


----------



## Philly (15 Sep 2008)

Apply a coat of paste wax (Bison, Briwax, etc) and leave it on (as in don't buff it off when dry). Should make a big difference.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## tnimble (15 Sep 2008)

Another way would be to spray it with Boshield T-9. When going to use the thickness planer wipe the bed with a clean rag or paper towel and start using it.


----------



## busy builder (15 Sep 2008)

Cheers, Andrew


----------



## Derek Willis. (21 Sep 2008)

Mathew at Workshop Heaven, has some new wax that is specially formulated for this purpose, look on his site. Tried a sample, excellent.
derek.


----------



## maltrout512 (27 Oct 2008)

All sound good to me. I use mr sheen, spray on and wipe off. Just remember not to push to hard, the wood does slide well.


----------



## JonnyD (27 Oct 2008)

You need to be carefull using stuff like mr sheen if it contains silicone as it can cause problems when it comes to finishing it it gets into the wood. 

jon


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Oct 2008)

WD-40 is good, cheap and silicone free

Aidan


----------



## Jake (28 Oct 2008)

I second Philly's paste wax


----------



## gidon (28 Oct 2008)

I've always used this stuff (Liberon Lubricating Wax):
http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=22593
- it's excellent.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## neilyweely (28 Oct 2008)

I seem to be getting this problem with all my cast iron, I have insulated the workshop so maybe it'll stop, or not be so bad now. 

As a budget solution there are polish's that are advertised as being silicone free, would these help?

I just went to Tesco to see what I could find, and this seemed to be the only possible answer there. In Bedford we have a lack of decent suppliers, so......

Any suggestions? How much is Briwax, and where do I get it?

ta,

Neil


----------



## wizer (28 Oct 2008)

I think Rutlands sell Briwax. But the stuff that Gidon linked to is ideal. I'd go for a tin of that if I was you. Unless you want to try this:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... p?t=14547&


----------



## TheTiddles (28 Oct 2008)

I use a machine cover made from Goretex with magnets in the corners to stick to the machine, so far I've not had any troubles despite having a draughty damp garage with no insulation at all.

Aidan


----------



## Woodwould (28 Oct 2008)

I keep a waxy rag in an airtight jar and dribble a few drops of white spirit on it every so often to keep it supple. I wipe down tools and tables with it and it has always worked fine for preventing rust.


----------



## Rich (30 Oct 2008)

There was a posting on here last year whereby the author had wired up his CI machinery to a LV system and claimed it worked 100% against rust and damp but unfortunately I can't find it to post a link.  

Rich.


----------



## John. B (3 Nov 2008)

Rocal do a very good Moisture guard, a Rustshield spray, and a Dry PTFE spray for use on machine beds. The PTFE is also excellent for saw blades, circular or band. Can be got from _Axminster Tool Centre._ One other thing, (prevention) mostly, wood being run through the thicknesser is wet, so the bed should be vacuumed frequently and certainly when you have finished. Left overnight, wet shavings _will_ start the rust process.
John[b


----------



## Benchwayze (12 Nov 2008)

Asda used to sell Briwax, in the household section. 
Don't know if they still do. I had my tin for some years, as I only use it for the tables on my machines! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DangerousDave (1 Dec 2008)

I use this stuff for everything. Its the dogs 'nads. It cleans and protects cast iron and aluminium surfaces and lubricates moving parts. My car wouldn't start one morning, so I sprayed a blast of this stuff up the air intake and round the distributer and bob's yer uncle I was mobile again  My local country sports shop sells it for cleaning shotguns (£10 for a 750ml spray can, lasts ages). It doesn't contain silicone and doesn't leave a residue on the workpiece. HTH


----------

